# New CW40



## wqueb (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm in the process of buying a new CW40. For some unknown reason, I've got a delay in the paper work. Dealer says I should clear by Thursday. Anyway, I was wondering if there is a laser available for the CW models? I've been reading this forum for a while trying to gather all the info I could before I decided to buy one, nice forum. Any info anyone would care to share, would be appreciated very much. What about other accessories for the CW? 
Thanks Wayne


----------



## Elmer Gantry (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm certainly not an expert, but I've been doing a lot of research and am about to buy a PM9 or CW9. I think armalaser is the only laser available for Kahr. Let me know how you like it.


----------



## wqueb (Apr 19, 2008)

Picked up my CW40 today. Ran 4 mags of WW 165gr. FMJ through it. I'm very impressed with the fit and accuracy of this gun. I traded a P11 9 mm. in on this CW40. The Kel-tec was a double stack and didn't fit me very well. Accuracy and reliability were always in question. I'm going to run a couple hundred rounds through it this weekend to loosen things up a bit. I really like the feel of this gun.:mrgreen: 
Thanks Wayne


----------

